
How to build privacy Coronavirus Bluetooth tracking Apps with a Blockchain - rolfii
https://www.iunera.com/kraken/open-big-data-science/open-source/privacy-coronavirus-bluetooth-tracking-blockchain-app/
======
tonyarkles
Reading through this, I’m following along and I think the protocol does what
it purports to do. One concern I have though: it seems to hand-wave over _how_
each device checks the blockchain or central server for matching records in
the future. In the blockchain case, doesn’t this mean that every device needs
to, at a minimum, have a stream of all entries flow through it to search for
records of interest? Or in the central server case, upload all of the records
so that the server can notify you if there’s ever a match?

------
tastroder
Why do I need to store and verify some public key of random encounters in this
model? The Blockchain component here seems to be mostly mitigating issues this
introduces and most other protocols I've recently read seem to not rely on
such a verification step.

